# How is Bahrain for Black Americans?



## Smack

Hello,

I am a black American possibly moving to Bahrain. I wanted to know about the treatment of blacks there. I will be accompanying my husband who is white, so I am wondering how that will be received. 

Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## kevinthegulf

I was a bit unsure of replying to this as I dont tick any of the boxes, but as I dont know the background, i will just say that, Bahrain is a melting pot of peoples, my recent experience there for just over a year, meeting different people is that nobody will care what you are, just how you come across as a person. Mixed race marriages are pretty common and I would be very suprised if anyone paid any attention due to your race/spouse.


----------



## Chimborazo

Ditto to what Kevin said. I've never seen nor heard of any issues.


----------



## tariqaleed

*people of bahrain*

We are people who are friendly with all the people
In one month will you have many friends of any nationality you want, and will be an expert in the Places of restaurants, nightclubs and shopping


----------



## chrisgeitz

*faceforwardla.org*

Well you got a lot of phony answers. The truth is Bahrainis and the Indian-Pakistani majority here do not like Black people, whether African or African American. They openly call them racial slurs. Because you are American you will be treated alittle better but in reality people here just don't like Blacks.


----------



## qlada

There are many americans in Bahrain, mostly military people, many of them are black. We have friends who are black and have no issues, respected as anyone else... Asians, however, may have different tratment, as most maids and service people are asians there. One mixed couple had constant issues, as she was chinese and was looked at as his maid. The guy was an executive level manager and had many "famiy dinner meetings". People in the Middle East ask questions straight:"Why do you always bring your maid with you? or Why did you marry your maid?" No arab wife wanted to communicate with her, so she got pissed and they had to leave the country.


----------



## Blue-bayou

There's always discrimination in any part of GCC! But since you are an American you will be treated differently. I never had problems living in GCC for 20 years. My husband is British and we did not face any problems in any part of GCC! People judge you the way you dress and your attitude towards them, it's normal for people to dislike you if you are not a nice person! But if you are friendly, (but don't over do it) you are not likely to face any problems. Arabs in general are friendly. We never had trouble with them, Bahraini, Omani, Qatari, Emirati and Saudis. I haven't been in Kuwait but met some in Dubai and they are equally friendly. :tea:


----------

